

Ask YC: Book on Lisp - Novash

A long time ago, someone posted here a link to a book on lisp that went out of press and thus was being offered for free as pdf. I downloaded it, but I lost it, and I can't seem to find it again. Could someone please point me to the book again?
======
drcode
You're talking about On Lisp. <http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisp.html>

Also, keep out an eye for my Lisp textbook in the Fall based on my comic book
for New Starch Press! www.lisperati.com

-Conrad Barski

------
bootload
_"A long time ago, someone posted here a link to a book on lisp that went out
of press and thus was being offered for free as pdf. I downloaded it, but I
lost it, and I can't seem to find it again. Could someone please point me to
the book again?_ "

Is ISBN _"0130305529"_ it? ~ <http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html>

------
bfioca
I still have my ANSI Common Lisp textbook from my K.R.a.P. class at Georgia
Tech - <http://www.paulgraham.com/acl.html>

(maybe I should get it signed, heh)

~~~
xirium
I wonder how often Paul Graham gets requests to signs books.

------
hernan7
Practical Common Lisp? gigamonkeys.com

The Touretzky book is also available as a free PDF. I didn't like it, though.

